# Tis the season



## smker (Oct 12, 2013)

every year the Holiday's start sooner every year.

any way the hospital i work at has alot of events going on till after the new year.

today i got 11.5 lbs of salmon and 2 other kinds to smoke for next week,













IMG_0001.JPG



__ smker
__ Oct 12, 2013






I know ive got two boxes of the Hi-Mountain fish cure around here somewhere but i guess ill have to wing it for the seasoning.

as for the Hi-Mountain cure ive got a gallon jug full of that,

brown sugar,     (for yrs i added a bit of sorghum to it)  i got that from a farmer  a few miles south  of Hannibal Mo,  

now im on recipe spice hunt,     ill keep looking for what i need


----------



## themule69 (Oct 12, 2013)

smker said:


> every year the Holiday's start sooner every year.
> 
> any way the hospital i work at has alot of events going on till after the new year.
> 
> ...


I have found that honey goes good with a spicy rub.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smker (Oct 14, 2013)

themule69 said:


> I have found that honey goes good with a spicy rub.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


the different honeys out there can add a unique flavor to some meats,   i forgot i had a Gal of premixed brine in the freezer so i could of had this going alot sooner.  on the other hand rushing doesn't alwase have the best end results.

12 hours and the dominate flavor or only flavor of the brine is salmon,  dont know if the meat will take on any more flavor but added some maple and a sprinkle of Kosher salt just alittle bit. the best maple i have on hand is Mrs Butterworths. id like to make an order some time for some more Vermont Va maple syrup.













IMG_0001.JPG



__ smker
__ Oct 14, 2013


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks like you are off to a good start!


----------



## smker (Oct 15, 2013)

the brinning is done.

i was hoping to have some or most of this done over the weekend with my work times during the week thats 3:30 to midnight and i get home between 12:30 to 1:00 AM,  thinking of loading up the GOSM and only using the AMNPS for 3 to 4 hrs the first night and then getting it to the 160F the next night,  my teen days are long over with i can suddenly lay down and not wake up till noon the next day and find my fish turned into burnt jerky 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_0003.JPG



__ smker
__ Oct 15, 2013


----------



## link (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh man does that sound good. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## smker (Oct 16, 2013)

i got half if not alittle over that in the smoker tonight,  filled up the AMNPS with a blend of   Hickory,pecan, and a small amount of oak pellets that burns alittle hotter and keeps the smoke going since i add the "chipped wood" of hickory,  













1.JPG



__ smker
__ Oct 16, 2013


















2.JPG



__ smker
__ Oct 16, 2013


















3.JPG



__ smker
__ Oct 16, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 16, 2013)

That looks amazing!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smker (Oct 17, 2013)

Turned out really good with a smoky sweet flavor and retained alot of the moister and only the thin edges dried out a bit,   im amazed with the Tilapia and how well it took the brine and smoke flavor compared to the salmon and theres a difference but i cant put a finger on it,

cold smoking first using the AMNPS and then letting it sit till the next night and then cooking it   (or more like baking) the temp was  200 to 210 and about 1 and a 1/2 hrs













IMG_0002.JPG



__ smker
__ Oct 17, 2013


















IMG_0002 (2).JPG



__ smker
__ Oct 17, 2013


----------



## smker (Oct 17, 2013)

the flounder broke up into bite size in the brine when i shook it up every 30 min,  the ones on the bottom rack on the right and they didnt  look to be very good.  but theres a need to try and  taist whatever you smoke, anyway the flounder is on the oily side and maby that came from the fish above it,   but its still good enough to smoke on its own and try some ideas that would be most suiting to this meat,   after smoking and in chunks might be to batter and deep fry, :-)


----------



## smker (Oct 18, 2013)

well not very many here  at the hospital likes smoked fish and thats odd to me being in the mid west, but ill make it into a patta or cracker dip, flaked the meat into a bowl,  minced onion, garlic and pickle, dill weed will do the same, 2-3 dashes of lemon or a small amount of lemon zest, dash of black pepper or a mix of black pepper or you can spice it up even more













IMG_0008.JPG



__ smker
__ Oct 18, 2013






at this point i didnt have any recipe on making the dip, it was just off the top of my head that i know that works with smoked fish so i basically winged it and i know you can to, use small amounts of spices so not to over power the taist of the fish.  small amounts do alot.


----------



## smker (Oct 20, 2013)

put the last half of the batch in tonight, vac packed alot of the first batch and put them into the freezer,  with some of that i made into a cracker dip with minced onion,pickle, garlic and mayo.













IMG_0011.JPG



__ smker
__ Oct 20, 2013


















IMG_0013.JPG



__ smker
__ Oct 20, 2013


----------

